# ibew apprenticeship questions



## patrickjunior (Apr 14, 2014)

I just went through almost the whole process for the ibew apprenticeship I passed my test and didn't get my score but I had ny interview. I believe it went well I knew one of the interviewers a little bit I want to know how likely is it I will be accepted I won't know until some time in June can someone help clear this up.
*


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

patrickjunior said:


> I just went through almost the whole process for the ibew apprenticeship I passed my test and didn't get my score but I had ny interview. I believe it went well I knew one of the interviewers a little bit I want to know how likely is it I will be accepted I won't know until some time in June can someone help clear this up.
> *


I'm surprised they don't give you that info.


----------



## patrickjunior (Apr 14, 2014)

I know I was expecting some sort of feed back from the test and interview other than you've passed and well contact you. Do you or anyone else possibly have any information or statistics on the apprenticeship.


----------

